# Shrimp tank additives?



## trixy (Feb 2, 2011)

Hello just wanted to ask those successful shrimp keepers if you are using any additives?

i.e. BorneoWild GH, Salty Shrimps GH+, etc

reason why i am asking is i because i am having some mysterious death and i cant pinpoint if it is after they molted or have issues with that?


----------



## battmanh (Jan 7, 2014)

The best way to really pin point the issue is to find out the parameters of your shrimp tank. Check your temperature, pH, ammonia, nitrites, nitrates, GH, and KH. Post them here and then a shrimp pro can possibly give you advice. You don't want to add additives when its unnecessary! Stability is important.


----------

